# The Only Good Thing



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

About the Oregon Bridge is the defenders of wildlife, and selc have now damaged their reputations and credibility. Their real agenda and lack of caring about fairness has gained the attention of a much wider audience.

And I suspect the power brokers are real happy that judge boyle from the beginning gave these groups the incentive to go for the jugular
Notice audubon has ben very distant from this issue


----------



## joemullet (Dec 20, 2005)

and with that said I still think they don't care what anyone thinks


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

just grimy hands shaking grimy hands.........


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

It is all about power. This is no doubt contained in Agenda 21 somewhere. The same thing happens all over the nation. Close off access to lands through courts or land purchase by conservation groups. 
I dig for gold and there has been large areas in the Uwharrie National Forest that have been closed off due to lands abutting the river being purchased by conservation groups.
There is big, international money involved in all of these actions. And if this one is won (by the people), there is always a plan B behind it. These people think in terms of decades and centuries.
I would like to think that stopping the SELC now would really make a difference, but I see things getting worse. These people are slow and methodical.
pods


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I hear you pods. I really do. But we gotta keep trying and chipping away at them. If we don't fight who will? If not now then when?


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Be very wary of the silence before the storm. Two weeks ago Harry Reid invoked the nuclear option in the Senate. This gives the Senate the full authority to seat Obama's left leaning judicial nominees on a simple majority vote. There could be a line of them assigned permanent judgeships in enough appropriate places that could keep the " new bridge " tied up in the courts for another couple decades. By then, if scientific projections are correct, the island will move westward enough that the whole island could become nothing more than a total wildlife sanctuary.Property lost will not be allowed to be rebuilt. Insurance premiums are sure to skyrocket, especially if the island gets hit by a Cat 4 or 5 or multiples thereof, in addition to the normally destructive spring and winter Nor'easters. In other words, I wouldn't take a real deep breath and hold it for a new bridge. 

I said it 10 years ago and I'll say it again. The only way to preserve the former status of Hatteras Island, as a vacation wonderland for everyone is for the entire North Carolina legislature and the entire North Carolina Congressional delegation to throw all their power and influence behind the issue. Where have they been ? Where are they now ?


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I used to live in Columbia TN. There WAS a dam in Columbia TN on the Duck river. They TVA the government bought all the land for the dam and lake by eminent domain and built the dam. Well something went wrong. "I think it was in a bad spot and they just messed up." But they blamed it on the snail darter that lives no where else on earth and the dam would have killed them all. 
Well after they said they were going to tear down what had been built of the dam, I heard these tree huggers talking about how we are going to manage it as a natural place.
They bought the land by force and I think that the people that first owned it should have had a chance to buy it back.
I don't think the land is rightfully TVA's if they did not use it for what they said. The land is all growd up to briars and scrub trees and is wasted.
Leaving it alone is not management. And is not the best for wildlife.
I feel for you folks out yonder.


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Pods,

If more people learned about and understood Agenda 21 it may be possible to turn the tide. After attending a very informative meeting on Bonner Bridge updates Tuesday night I was shocked and disappointed that many locals just don't understand the ultimate goal of SELC et co. They seemed to be trying to apply common sense to an issue that has nothing to do with sense at all. The politicians in DC who are not in the pockets of the enviro Nazis are still afraid to speak up against them, exposing the legalized extortion to the public as they fear being labeled anti-environment by the left wing media.
The Equal Access to Justice Act has guaranteed that scumbags like those 50 attorneys at SELC can suck up taxpayer dollars by creating and perpetuating frivolous lawsuits on against the government. Not only is there a settlement policy to keep feeding these leeches, there is additional legislation that says the terms of settlement will not be disclosed. Think that is a problem? Our legislators are bought and paid for by these pseudo enviro law firms whose business plan is to exploit that legalized extortion. Legislation created by elected officials, who are attorneys, to favor their fraternity brothers is rampant in this country. SELC, with 50 attorneys, is not even listed among the largest firms in that "industry." A entire culture designed and implemented to take tax dollars via any means they can dream up while hanging at the country club.
Unless we can elect some actual conservatives in 2014 and somehow get the Whitehouse back from these socialist bastages the best days of this nation are in the past. Another round of "leadership" like this current POS and we will never get out from under government, as they continue to create programs to assure that they can enslave that uniformed American who thinks government is the answer when it is actually the problem.
I feel bad for those being victimized but it is the responsibility of the citizen to learn about what is going on with their government. Few of us bother to do the research. The uniformed masses will mean the demise of our country if tremendous efforts are not made to get the word out, tell folks what is happening and the consequences. That Agenda 21 crowd hates the individual and the rural American --- who tends to be independent and self sufficient. It's hard to control country folks and better if they are corralled into "sustainable living corridors" where big brother can control what they eat, where they travel, and the temperature of their living quarters. It's closer than you think!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Well I have researched this type of stuff in depth over the years. Here I try to stay apolitical, as that is left to another board (zerohedge, which I post under the same name). As politics go, I am pretty much an anarchist, by the true definition of the word, not the one used to describe chaos.
I try and focus my attention on removing centralized power, not trying to control it. I just read that SC is going to nullify the ACA. That would be a nice start in returning this land to where it was, as a tripartite system consisting of the states, the federal government, and the people. With the 17th amendment "passage," that removed the states from the system. I put that in quotes as there are people who researched and found that it was never properly ratified along with the 16th amendment.
Sorry for the ramble. I agree that power needs to be decentralized, but I just don't see it coming from within that system.
As for those meetings, there are usually facilitators present to help steer discussions in the way that they want, and then they can deem consensus reached in their favor.
pods


----------

